# Convention 2015



## Minimor (Oct 9, 2015)

Any one here going to Convention in Seattle? I would LOVE to be there --I happen to think the Pacific northwest is one of the prettiest places in North America--but there is no way I can attend.

Anyway--there is a rule change proposal to add western country pleasure driving for the classics. Would you vote yay or nay for this?

My thoughts to come later when I get home from town!


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 22, 2015)

There are some ponies that fit the description of a western pleasure horse in the registry and I personally do not have a problem with the new addition. As long as the class is utilized by the folks that come to Congress. I have long been a proponent of eliminating classes that no longer are used or entered in order to simplify the class list for clubs mainly the local level shows.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone know when this is? I live in Washington and show mostly AMHA/Ptha but my horse is registered AMHR as well


----------



## Minimor (Nov 12, 2015)

You missed it. It was last weekend.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 13, 2015)

Dang!


----------

